# Help Refinishing Pottery Barn Furniture



## sdwoodworker (Jan 26, 2008)

So normally I'd just build these items but at $70 for a Pottery Barn coffee table and end table it was a steal. I knew they needed to be refinished since the previous owners dog seems to chew on them a bit. My question is does anyone know what their standard process is for finishing their furniture? Pics below.


----------



## jerrells (Jul 3, 2010)

First determine if it is REAL wood. Some of the similar stores sell furniture that is composite wood or something. Turn it over and take a small piece our of the bottom of a leg and see what you think. From the looks of it I would first try light sanding and a finish as close as I could match. If is is not real wood then I think you have real problems.


----------



## TedW (May 6, 2012)

I would strip and refinish it. It that's more work than you want to put into it, just wipe it with matching stains to hide the scratches, then a light scuff sanding and a coat or two of wipe on satin poly. It's a nice looking table but not a restoration piece. Quick, simple, enjoy…


----------

